# Cop block.org



## Michael Suth

Have you people seen these assholes around? Stationed out of Manchester NH - bunch of dicks that think they understand the law better then the officers that enforce them.


----------



## mpd61

Phishing!?


----------



## kwflatbed

Use the search and you will find out.


----------



## Hush




----------



## 263FPD

Who cares.


----------



## Macop

Just a bunch of misguided shitheads.


----------



## TopCop24

Day late and a dollar short newbie


----------



## Michael Suth

Phishing? I don't understand


----------



## Tuna

use the search fuction


----------



## HistoryHound

Hush said:


> View attachment 2562


I'd ask where on earth do you find these things, but I think I might be afraid to know.


----------

